# Slide in truck campers



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well lookin into truck campers. Yea they dont have a lot of room but I would have a 4x4 camper for mountain trails. Do any of you have one of these? I want a pop up truck camper since they are lighter than hard walled campers. Any particular brands to look for or stay away from? I have a 99 F250 4x4 ext cab short bed. And I would be doin upgrades to the truck like airbags and sway bars. I would still be able to pull my enclosed trailer too.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Rock out with your 4x4 A-Team van:band:


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

http://capricamper.com/index.html
I used one of these for a couple years when following a rodeo circut.I pulled a 3 horse slant Sundowner with 3 horses,300+lbs of feed,and tack hundreds of miles.There verry nice and verry light.Almost everyone i know uses them.Hope this helps.Good Luck


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

http://capricamper.com/rodeo.html
Here is the one i used.It was me and my team roping partner(my cousin).We are both over 6' and it was still pretty roomy.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

drtj said:


> Rock out with your 4x4 A-Team van:band:


Hahaha that would be awesome! I was gonna fix it up but I stripped the interior and so much rust just wasnt worth messin with. I will just run it till the body rusts off and find some other body to stick on it. Maybe a 92 and up body. Or possibly a old stationwagon hehe:saevilw:. I barely drive the tank anymore. I still need to re register it too dang it!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

depthfinder said:


> http://capricamper.com/index.html
> I used one of these for a couple years when following a rodeo circut.I pulled a 3 horse slant Sundowner with 3 horses,300+lbs of feed,and tack hundreds of miles.There verry nice and verry light.Almost everyone i know uses them.Hope this helps.Good Luck


Thanks for the link and info! Those look like great campers! Def light weight too. The price is great too. Do you still have the camper?


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

No i sold my whole rig(truck w/camper) when i joined the army.If you have any AG expos,4H shows,or rodeos,around you going on people usually have them for sale.They last a long time as well.So you dont have to worrie about buying something thats raged out even if it used.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

drtj said:


> Rock out with your 4x4 A-Team van:band:


laugh all you want, you may be sleeping in one at doles!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> laugh all you want, you may be sleeping in one at doles!


 
Lol. I'm game for it. I can pretty much sleep anywhere as long as it aint hot.:bigok:


----------

